
StackOverflow for HTML and CSS - whalesalad
http://doctype.com/
======
cscotta
Really wish this site would bill itself as "Web Development Q&A" instead of
"Web Design."

Of the three pages of questions currently on the site, none of them would be
better described as "design" than "frontend development."

It's time we granted these separate professions the dignity of their own names
instead of forcing everything into the hodgepodge of "design."

~~~
whalesalad
I couldn't agree more. Sorry for lack of a more fruitful comment, but really,
you said it perfectly.

------
naz
Stackoverflow is already geared toward and full of css and HTML questions.
What gap is this site trying to fill?

~~~
mrshoe
The cynic in me sees two differences:

1) Much smaller user base

2) The Litmus ad on the right side of every page

EDIT: The rest of me sees healthy competition and an interesting take on
freemium marketing for their money-making app. :)

~~~
webwright
"1) Much smaller user base"

Also a much more focused user base. From an advertising point of view, do you
think it's easier to sell 10,000 uniques on a general web technology site or
5,000 uniques on a site that has a very specific audience like web designers?

~~~
brown9-2
I would argue that the SO userbase is already highly focused - on developers.
Its not "general technology site", just "general developers" site. Its not as
if that's an especially large and poorly defined group.

With a much smaller subset of potential users I think you'll also find a much
more "focused" group of advertisers, i.e. a smaller group of interested
advertisers.

------
llimllib
One point: people here seem to be assuming they want to sell the ad space on
the right hand side of the page.

Rather, I suspect that the _whole site_ is an advertisement for their
services. If they're successful, they'll gather huge amounts of google juice
(for good reason, with useful links).

Further, I suggest that people should view this as good, organic marketing,
rather than as some sort of evil practice because their intent is to market.
There should be lots more marketing like this.

------
jes5199
I've become convinced that CSS is an elaborate trick played upon graphics
designers; It's an impressively inappropriate tool for laying out text, but
given a few hundred hours of trial and error, you can make anything almost
work. I think it's telling that no UI toolkit uses anything that remotely
resembles the HTML box model.

------
staunch
These sites are 90% SEO focused (even if they don't admit that it's true). I
wonder if it's better to separate it all out on these different sites. They
have to build up PageRank on each one separately. It seems risky, although it
probably will benefit them in the long run because they'll effectively compete
with themselves.

~~~
j_b_f
On the StackOverflow podcast Jeff & Joel frequently discuss their goal to get
ranked highly on popular search engines.

------
jmillikin
Doesn't validate:
[http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdoctype.com%2...](http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdoctype.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

text/html MIME-type on XHTML markup

Seems like a great start to a site dedicated to web design.

~~~
jeroen
Neither does stackoverflow ( <http://vldtr.com/?key=SO> ). Didn't stop them.

~~~
blasdel
stackoverflow doesn't claim to be XHTML

------
brown9-2
The string "stack overflow" is found about 5 times on the front page.

Feels incredibly... derivative. Coattails-riding.

~~~
philfreo
Where? I only see the footer link

------
adamhowell
I could write this thing in a weekend.

(Forgive me, could no longer resist.)

~~~
Pistos2
A good rebuttle to that general notion:
[http://blog.bitquabit.com/2009/07/01/one-which-i-call-out-
ha...](http://blog.bitquabit.com/2009/07/01/one-which-i-call-out-hacker-news/)

~~~
adamhowell
Pistos1 would've realized it was a joke.

~~~
Pistos2
My bad. :)

